# Trolling motor help



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

I am about to purchase a Minn Kota 80 lb 24 volt bow mount trolling motor. I have been trying to research the size of the base where it mounts to the hull but I have been unable to find any measurements. Can anyone tell me if the trolling motor will mount in the area I have in the pictures?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine is a SF, has the same footprint as a SM. The base is roughly 6 1/2" X 29". Remember that it also has to hang over the edge to deploy so maybe yes.....


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I think it will work. I just put mine on a few weeks ago. Did you order the motor with the Spot Lock feature?


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks guys! I haven't ordered one yet, still researching but I will probably order it tomorrow. I'm not sure what the spot lock it but I'm about to look it up.

Edit: not going to get the spot lock. I think I'm just going to go for the copilot.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Copilot is an excellent choice


----------

